# First claw



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey dudes it's been a while since I posted anything, been busy an' all that jazz but I gots a doosey for ya, I got commissioned by Aaron Dembski-Bo​wden to do a pic of the nightlords first claw, on the scale of 1-10 of being chuffed I was an 10.........then I read soul hunter now its a number only Norris can count to, anyways A.D.B has got the full sized version up on his blog here http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/ and heres a taster, hope you guys dig it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its a very awesome drawing, I posted the link to it on my review for _Blood Reaver_. Uzas' skull helmet is epic! 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87417&page=2

Personally i'd like to see a drawing of Lucoryphus and The Bleeding Eyes. Raptors are awesome, Night Lords Raptors even more so.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude first of all congratulations that your amazing talent has been discovered by a black library author (especially Aaron, whose night lord books are really good). Did Aaron Dembski-Bo​wden find you via Heresy Online?

and second that piece of artwork is flawless, really good detail for each character which helps distinguish them from each other. + rep


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome work, there really isn't anything wrong with it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, that is epic stuff , I saw it on ADB's blog, just thought I'd let you know here.


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

Once again i am astounded buy your gift! Always a draw dropping experience reading your posts! /muchlove


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Nice dude. I like the detail on that heavy bolter. It looks like its going to eat me.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

amazing definitely gives an image of what these guys looked like.
I just finished the book this past fall.

alot of detail (as i love about your work)
The usage of flesh and skin trophies is spectacular. and you can certainly tell who each character is, witch I think is most important.

My only criticism is the guy on the far left, his right foot, I am just not seeing it. Maybe it's me, I know the floor is torn up there maybe I am just looking too hard.

Impressive as always and please keep them coming. 
Definitely gets me pumped up for the next book, witch should be arriving soon


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Its a very awesome drawing, I posted the link to it on my review for _Blood Reaver_. Uzas' skull helmet is epic!
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87417&page=2
> 
> ...


cheers dude
aw man I found out while I was doing prep sketches for this picture you can go nuuuuuuts with raptor helmet designs, they're bad ass



Ferrus Manus said:


> Dude first of all congratulations that your amazing talent has been discovered by a black library author (especially Aaron, whose night lord books are really good). Did Aaron Dembski-Bo​wden find you via Heresy Online?
> 
> and second that piece of artwork is flawless, really good detail for each character which helps distinguish them from each other. + rep


thanks man I appreciate that, yeah actually I've got heresy online to thank for this, 

cheers again dude, I read soul hunter and the characters were so strong I really didn't have to do any work to change them up.



wombat_tree said:


> Awesome work, there really isn't anything wrong with it.


thanks man much obliged



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Wow, that is epic stuff , I saw it on ADB's blog, just thought I'd let you know here.


thnks a lot dude 



Oodles said:


> Once again i am astounded buy your gift! Always a draw dropping experience reading your posts! /muchlove


thanks man and cheers for lookin'



Doelago said:


> Nothing short of amazing!


cheers dude glad you like it



Hammer49 said:


> Fantastic work.


thanks man



TRU3 CHAOS said:


> Nice dude. I like the detail on that heavy bolter. It looks like its going to eat me.


haha awesome, I bloody love heavy bolters if I had a choice of any weapon in the 40kverse it would be a heavy bolter....no wait, a chainaxe, ooh no a heavy melta aaaaaargh I wanna be a space marine!!!!



Hired Goon said:


> amazing definitely gives an image of what these guys looked like.
> I just finished the book this past fall.
> 
> alot of detail (as i love about your work)
> ...


thanks man 

aah the guy on the left is Variel he has a bionic leg! it's kinda comin out behind him....er not in a gay way though mwa mwa mwaaaa


----------



## SonOfNight (Nov 6, 2010)

Just wanted to add how mind-blowingly awesome your drawing was (now my background and anything else I can make it into) 

I think a lucoryphus and co drawing would be soooo awesome i also think deltrian and malcharion would be to as well as the exalted and the atramentar

once again so awesome cyrion (my second fav after lucoryphus) was deadly


----------



## Wakoun (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, I already had a thing for those psychos from the darkest corners that are the Night Lords, now I guess it'll become permanent...

Many thanks to you for this piece of awesome badassery!


I have to read those novels asap (I hate this "no-English" habit here in France, finding them will be a pain in the butt...), but I know I want to make minis that look like your stunning rendition, just for the love of it!


_[edit] Forget my grumble about France and English books, amazon.fr is kind enough to have them available. Hooray!_


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This piece of work is fantastic. You have ridiculous amounts of tallent as evidenced by you previous works. Great to see you getting recognition from those in the industry rather than us rabid fans. Keep it up. Your work is mind blowing and captures the essence of the 40k universe perfectly.


----------

